# My First Post



## Alxmrphi

I decided I would look for my first ever post on here, to see what it said and I searched for it....

Well, I found all my posts, and went to the last page of the listings.
My last post recorded on here is from the 22nd of September 2006, only 7 months ago, 10 months after I joined.

I also noticed the results only went up to 500, and I was just wondering if this was a cut off point for searches or not, to prevent a big search through all the servers etc.

So I thought if I refine the search to "A year ago" something might work, nope, it just took me to a few weeks ago.

The threads I posted in (though I don't remember any titles) must still be there, because no threads get deleted depending on how old they are, because I regularly come across threads from before I even joined.

I was just wondering what was going on, there is obviously a cut off point on searches, and I just want to know how I can bypass this to find even earlier posts by me.

Ok I just tried another way, by clicking on my name in a thread and clicking "Find all posts" (instead of Advanced Search and putting my name as a keyword) and I did "Find all posts" and went to the last page, which, is only 20, and only lists again 500 listings) so there is definitely something about this "500" limit, so it's not really *all posts*, is it?


----------



## geve

Alex_Murphy said:


> Hello, first post here though i have been reading this unregistered for a bit now, and i see how much of a beginner i am here, however, its my passion to learn new languages and Italian was a fantastic first choice ........


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

By the way, "ego searching" is funny. 
(searching "first post" by Alex_Murphy?)


----------



## Alxmrphi

How did you find it?! 
It's not working for me!

LOL thanks though.


----------



## geve

I think any search only displays 500 results.

What you can do is this:
Advanced search >> search by user name >> select show results as posts >> find posts from a year ago *and older* >> sort results by last posting date *in ascending order*


----------



## Alxmrphi

Oh, that's how it works then
Thanks my little parisian helper

(Edit) lol Karine, I didn't think I'd include first post in there, that's not ego is it? first post? hmm lol


----------



## vachecow

Wow, thought my first post was lost!
Thank you!!


----------



## Rayines

geve said:


> I think any search only displays 500 results.
> 
> What you can do is this:
> Advanced search >> search by user name >> select show results as posts >> find posts from a year ago *and older* >> sort results by last posting date *in ascending order*


Actually this is the method.


----------



## geve

Hey Alex, maybe you should take the test!


----------



## elroy

One more thing: Remember to choose "Show Results as Posts."


----------



## fenixpollo

elroy said:


> One more thing: Remember to choose "Show Results as Posts."


 By trial and error, I discovered that this is necessary because if you show results as threads, you may not see your first post.  Threads are ordered by the date of the last post in the thread -- not the first one.

For example, let's assume that you first post was on 1 Jan 2006 and your second was on 2 Jan 2006. However, on 2 March of 2007, someone came along and resurrected the thread with your first post in it.  Therefore, if you show results as threads, then the oldest thread on the list will be the 2 Jan thread, the one with your second post.  The thread with your first post will be dated 2 March 2007.


----------



## elroy

Thanks for the explanation, Fenixpollo.   I knew all that, but didn't feel like giving all the details.  Thanks for doing that for me.


----------

